# Root stimulator?



## cannadoit1 (Jun 3, 2011)

hey guys and gals,

i am new to cuttings, been tring different methods to get cuttings to root, i have heard of something called juicy roots and voodoo juice anybody know if these will be the best thing to root my cuttings as i aint having any luck only 2 out of about 20 have rooted in 2 weeks????

i have water ph 6.4 used clonex and other gels the mothers are very healthy and used powder hormone, i am using mixed 1/1/3 (1x perlite,1x vermulite,and 2x compost)

would gladly welcome all ideas many thanks guys and gals


----------



## jimmy jones (Jun 3, 2011)

I use a homemade clone bucket but if I were you id start by removing the compost from the equation. Their are no roots yet to use it. Might just be burning the stems if your compost is too hot. I've heard olivias is pretty good stuff tho.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 3, 2011)

If you have healthy plants you don't need to use any kind of hormone.


----------



## cannadoit1 (Jun 3, 2011)

ok thanks guys also use aeroponics instead of compost, will the root stimulants still work?


----------



## iRevolution (Jun 3, 2011)

make sure your cuttings are in a warm place. with or without gel or powder, dont use both, they should be rooted in ~14days. if they're not, recut the nodal area, 45degree at or just below the node, which will produce roots. Apply root enhancer gel or powder and ensure they are tight in the medium. Place under dome and wait. Once in a while wipe off the dome condensation but do not add water. it should be like 90-95%RH in the dome. place under cfl light if possible they work much better for cloning then HID lights. should be off to a 95% success rate. Once the roots are noticable, then apply the root enhancers like Voodoo or Pirhana, or VHO or simply worm castings, which i find is the best stuff. That is made by many brands, or just keep a bunch of worms in a wooden bof and feed them egg shells and leftover veg pealings, and in a few weeks change the worms boxes into new soil and the remaining soul is full of worm castings (shit). Great for newly rooted seedlings.


----------



## MrGreen187 (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out this stuff by General Hydroponics, Rapid Start Root Enhancer, not cheap. Its what i used in my grow the moment i put my babies in soil and holy shit did my roots system blow up, tree trunks already and i just flipped em.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 3, 2011)

Superiaa works like a champ. Roottone works well too


----------



## cannadoit1 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks for for useful tips I will put them into practice right away, just out of curiosity has any body used gel2root from nugel ?


----------



## CEAhaze (Jun 7, 2011)

cannadoit1 said:


> thanks for for useful tips I will put them into practice right away, just out of curiosity has any body used gel2root from nugel ?


I don't think different brand of rooting gel matters. As IREVOLUTION explained, make sure your clones are in a warm area. I made my own 40 site cloner by buying a tote from lowes or walmart (make sure it's not a see through). Then I put water with 100-200 ppm of veg base nutes with voodo juice with 5.6 ph. What I do is cut a small split on the clones, cut the leaves half way to promote transpiration, then dip them on rooting gel, then put them on my cloner with a dome. I turned the room temp to about 75-80 degrees and all of my clones rooted in a week.


----------



## grungeisd3ad (Jun 7, 2011)

i always use a rooting hormone, and have great success planting into straight soil. if you like the idea of using Rootstim etc get the gel and the powder and mix them together forms a paste that sticks to the cutting very well roots show at like a week and a half  thats my two cents!


----------



## cannadoit1 (Jun 17, 2011)

well I have tried all of above and sweet nothing guess I should just buy clones then easier


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2011)

i like the gels. i wish i could buy clone


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys I started my plant in a 5 gallon bucket, and that's where it will stay...i know i screwed up but that's what someone around here told me to do...

Anyways someone recommended mychorrhizae to help promote root growth....

I found this in ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Mycorrhiza-Mycorrhizal-Mycorrhizae-House-Green-/230591065328?_trksid=e17001.m7&_trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=1483241505400796785#vi-desc

Or how about this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Plant-Success-Granular-Mycorrhizae-4-Oz-/150633775636?_trksid=e17001.m7&_trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=1483526553866533029#vi-desc

Anyone think it could help me ? I'm trying to keep the price down as much as possible. thanks.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 21, 2011)

bump...anyone ? anyone ?

[video=youtube;NP0mQeLWCCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP0mQeLWCCo[/video]


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 22, 2011)

Myco's and nutrients will do little unlless there are actually roots already. Or at least that is what I have been told. 

I use clonex and a dash of superthrive. I will say that the general Hydro roots excellerator rip off and the house and garden original definitely make roots explode. Expensive but worth it. 

But while we are on the subject, I''m having cloning issues. My first 7-8 batches went off without a hitch. Then I tried a batch and they all rotted out. Figured water to warm. Put a timer on the pump. Half rotted. Bleached the living fuck out of everything, bought new cloning gel, still getting some rott. 

The stems are just getting squishy. If they root out before it gets too bad they are fine but many just turn to mush. Oh yeah, tried h2o2 and botanicares anti bad things in the water stuff. 

Any suggestions? Homemade aero clloner, neoprene pucks. 4 minutes on, 30 off. ph6 water. around 70 degrees water temp. room temp around 75. 18 hours of light.


----------



## cannadoit1 (Jul 22, 2011)

woop I got clones done made another 60 clones and 48 rooted and survived not bad odds thanks to home and garden products one very happy grower now


----------



## Jack Harer (Jul 22, 2011)

iRevolution said:


> make sure your cuttings are in a warm place. with or without gel or powder, dont use both, they should be rooted in ~14days. if they're not, recut the nodal area, 45degree at or just below the node, which will produce roots. Apply root enhancer gel or powder and ensure they are tight in the medium. Place under dome and wait. Once in a while wipe off the dome condensation but do not add water. it should be like 90-95%RH in the dome. place under cfl light if possible they work much better for cloning then HID lights. should be off to a 95% success rate. Once the roots are noticable, then apply the root enhancers like Voodoo or Pirhana, or VHO or simply worm castings, which i find is the best stuff. That is made by many brands, or just keep a bunch of worms in a wooden bof and feed them egg shells and leftover veg pealings, and in a few weeks change the worms boxes into new soil and the remaining soul is full of worm castings (shit). Great for newly rooted seedlings.


Dude knows his stuff!!! This is exactly right. All these "root stimulants" are is auxin (indole acetic acid) or a chemical analog, Indole3 butyric acid. Either way. I personally use jiffy peat pellets. I use a Miracle Gro (I know, please don't flame my ass) product called Starting and Rooting solution (contains auxin) at 1/4 strength to swell the pellets. take the cuttings, dip 'em in the rooting powder (again, has auxin in it), stick 'em in the pellet, squeeze it gently around the cutting, the when the tray is as full as I want, replace the dome, stick it under weak CFLs or floros and LEAVE them alone. I have roots in under 10 days. Gotta keep 'em warm though. That's crucial.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Jul 31, 2011)

use clone gel they are all about the same i used clonex, rootec and one other i cant recall the name, but i saw no difference in rooting time with rapid rooter starter cubes in standard clone tray and dome. im testing some root stim from GH my friend swears on. i normally use some great white root stim and some very very light nutes. some strains are harder to clone as well OG's in particular are stubborn to root.


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 31, 2011)

The GH root stuff works well. Certainly cheaper than HG. I am also trying kangaroots. Which is an acid and beneficials. Seems to be working well. Hard to tell really as I'm in hydro and can't treat individual plants.


----------

